
Ten caching mistakes that break your app - pavel
http://www.codeproject.com/KB/web-cache/cachingmistakes.aspx
======
JoachimSchipper
I was somewhat surprised to learn that .Net's built-in serialization is quite
slow (up to 100x times slower than a handcrafted solution, apparently) - is
this common?

